# Song of the Deep - OOC



## Chauzu (Sep 3, 2004)

_Two little matches were struck against a fare stone. Soon the whole world was swallowed in a mountain of flames._

1372 DR, The Year of Wild Magic:
A falling star fell from the heavens and crashed into the north of Faerun. Where it landed is unknown, but a small earthquake was felt across the lands of the north.

1373 DR, The Year of Rogue Dragons:
Throughout Faerun five metallic dragons were seen at random locations. However, these dragons attacked towns and villages for reasons unknown. Each of these dragons were riden by figures dark and mysterious. Who these beings were and where they came from is a mystery as well, as was their purpose in their doings.

1374 DR, The Year of Lightning Storms:
A strange year indeed. Violence and crimes have fallen near silent as they dwindled to nothing much at all. The dragons that caused havoc the year before have vanished from the skies. Evil monsters all throughout the lands have been appearing less frequently. Cities prospered, populations grew. People were happy. However all was not well beneath the skin of this glorious illusion. Things are about to change...

It is the 24th day of the month of Eleint and all is well in the Cormyrian town of Wheloon (as it has been this past year). The town has grown fairly well. However, this month strange things began to happen. People began to disappear.

Three months ago eight adventurers entered town for individual reasons. Though they were adventurers they could not bring themselves to depart this town. Their fates were already set, but of course untold. These adventurers have yet to meet each other. During the same time these travelers came to Wheloon the Red Wizards of Thay established a small compound outside of town. The adventurers heard of this, but have not gone to the compound yet. Led by a fledgling Red Wizard, the wizards and their bodyguards of this compound have a small operation in which they produce potions, scrolls, and occasionally minor magic weapons and armor.

A couple of days ago the adventurers heard of rumors of the disappearance of two young men who never returned to their homes the night before. The men were strong, healthy, and fit, working as loggers. The adventurers investigated on their own a bit, discovering that the men were last seen at one of the local taverns named the Golden Songbird, speaking with a tall woman with long, dark hair. The men left with her, and the three were spotted walking out of town as a group. A local merchant got into contact with each of the eight adventurers and asked them to meet at the same tavern where the incident began, offering information on the disappearance. Ironically, the eight adventurers just happened to get to the tavern at the same times. They greeted each other and minded their own business. One by one they entered the tavern...

--------------------

Howdy y'all. As you can see I am interested in getting a Forgotten Realms game started. It is to be a big campaign to say the least, so I am looking for 8 players that think they can bear it out with me. 

Characters are to be 1st level. Any apropriate ECL race from the FRCS is allowed. Core classes only to start off with. However any D&D and FR book can be used to decide equipment, skills, and feats for the characters. 25 point buy.

Before anything though, I want some information on your characters. Some descriptions, some backgrounds. Feel free to add some information about yourself as well.

And just for your information I am looking forward to players that can post at least every other day, though I would enjoy posting every day. 

Anyhoo, let's see how this thing goes...


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been looking for a new game to play a sorceror in. I'll have to think
up a background. I've got some characters going in other PbP and RL games,
but no wizards/sorcerers. That's why I would like to play a sorceror - get some
blasting in, see what can be done with a character whose powers come naturally.

I am normally on everyday, so every other shouldn't be a problem.

Let me know if I should start creating a character,
Lefferts

PS - This sounds like the beginning to an adventure that I have read. Is
this a problem for you?


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

I could be up for this.  Perhaps a sylvan elf barbarian, superstitious, edgy and wild.  Or a bard or paladin of some sort, those are my ideas.  I'll get some clearer ideas up either later tonight or tomorrow.  I'm generally able to check at least once a day, once I get my own internet back up and running it'll be more than that.

does anyone else miss rolling stats like I do.  *wants a RL game where he can roll some stats for once*


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm game, if you'll have me.  I would like to play a rogue, possibly later a fighter/rogue.  Human, maybe Sembian? but not certain yet.  I could manage daily posting.

 Thanks for offering up the game!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2004)

I have some interest.  One race I'd love to play would be an undinnar (orecutter dwarf) from Races of Faerun.  However, it has a +4 ECL, and I don't know how that would work.  So, if that would be uncool, then I would like to go with human fighter, possibly from Mulhorand or The North.  

3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2004)

New games are always interesting, aren't they? 

Well, they are... 

I'd like to try the Favored Soul, more precisely a Favored Soul of Eilistraee, making either Drow (+2 ECL, well) or Half-Drow the most obvious choice for race.

If that wouldn't work well, I can surely find another deity I like. 

Bye
Thanee


P.S.
@Ferrix: There are online dice rollers, too. 

But yeah, I like rolling better than PB, too, though I can see how PB is better suited for PbP.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 3, 2004)

I think I have room for at least one more game. FR campaign sounds nice. I don't know, what class I want to play yet, but it's not like I'm short of ideas.


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 3, 2004)

Aha!  Finally, a new game!  I'm certainly interested.  I'm thinking "sorcerer", though I see someone else has already decided on that - would having two in the party be a problem?  If so, I could always change to something else...

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, yay!


----------



## Insight (Sep 3, 2004)

Most of the games I've gotten into of late have died a quick death.  I'd be interested, but I don't have the FRCS book or any of the other FR splatbooks.  Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 4, 2004)

Howdy folks. 

_This sounds like the beginning to an adventure that I have read. Is
this a problem for you?_

I wouldn't be surprised if you have read it.  But I assure you, though I may use published adventures every once in a while, I certainly don't run them the same. I figured this adventure would be a good one to start off with and see how our playing habits go, if you know what I mean.   

_does anyone else miss rolling stats like I do. *wants a RL game where he can roll some stats for once*_

Hehe, I know I know. Actually now that I think about it, I wouldn't really mind if it is 25 PB or rolling stats. I would roll the stats of course.  But anyhoo, that is up to you guys if you want to switch to dice rolling.

_I have some interest. One race I'd love to play would be an undinnar (orecutter dwarf) from Races of Faerun. However, it has a +4 ECL, and I don't know how that would work. So, if that would be uncool, then I would like to go with human fighter, possibly from Mulhorand or The North._

I'm afraid I can't allow such a race to be played... yet. Perhaps in the future I'll kill your character and THEN you can play one of 'em.  

_3.0 or 3.5?_

Ah yes, good thanks for reminding me about that. :\ Sorry about that... 3.5!   

_I'd like to try the Favored Soul, more precisely a Favored Soul of Eilistraee, making either Drow (+2 ECL, well) or Half-Drow the most obvious choice for race._

Favored Soul, Favored Soul... hmmm I guess I'll allow that. I have yet to see one played so sure why not. However, no drow. Half-drow is ok though.

_Aha! Finally, a new game! I'm certainly interested. I'm thinking "sorcerer", though I see someone else has already decided on that - would having two in the party be a problem? If so, I could always change to something else..._

Hmm... well there could be two sorcerers. Perhaps there could be some competition between the two sorcerers? That would be cool.

_Most of the games I've gotten into of late have died a quick death. I'd be interested, but I don't have the FRCS book or any of the other FR splatbooks. Is that going to be a problem?_

Let's hope this one doesn't die either.  Well, do you have any knowledge of the Forgotten Realms? I'm not sure of this, but there could be some links to some sites that may help you with info on the FR in one of the sticky threads. However, I'm sure I could help you out as well. Let's take a look at some of your character ideas and maybe we can put some Faerun flavor to it. 

Sounds good so far folks. Let's iron this out a bit more and flesh-out some descriptions and backgrounds on the characters.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Actually now that I think about it, I wouldn't really mind if it is 25 PB or rolling stats. I would roll the stats of course.  But anyhoo, that is up to you guys if you want to switch to dice rolling.




If you want to do this (that is standard rolling with 4d6 drop lowest, six times, arrange as desired), you might want to consider raising PB to 28, as it is more equal to what can be expected by rolling dice (still a bit below the average, but you get more control as compensation). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 4, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> _Aha! Finally, a new game! I'm certainly interested. I'm thinking "sorcerer", though I see someone else has already decided on that - would having two in the party be a problem? If so, I could always change to something else..._
> 
> Hmm... well there could be two sorcerers. Perhaps there could be some competition between the two sorcerers? That would be cool.




It would indeed be cool. >.>v Perhaps they should be from different regions as well (I'm kinda rusty on FR myself, so not quite sure which regions these would be ^^; ).

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, don't suppose I can be a Warforged. `-`


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> If you want to do this (that is standard rolling with 4d6 drop lowest, six times, arrange as desired), you might want to consider raising PB to 28, as it is more equal to what can be expected by rolling dice (still a bit below the average, but you get more control as compensation).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Rgr that. Well then. So you can use either 28 point buy, or you can take your chance with dice rolling. That sounds like an alright deal to me.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm going to roll... *thumbs up*

14, 16, 13, 16, 10 and 11 -- not bad at all.

Can I arrange the stats as I like? Need to know, before I decide the class.


----------



## Insight (Sep 4, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> _Most of the games I've gotten into of late have died a quick death. I'd be interested, but I don't have the FRCS book or any of the other FR splatbooks. Is that going to be a problem?_
> 
> Let's hope this one doesn't die either.  Well, do you have any knowledge of the Forgotten Realms? I'm not sure of this, but there could be some links to some sites that may help you with info on the FR in one of the sticky threads. However, I'm sure I could help you out as well. Let's take a look at some of your character ideas and maybe we can put some Faerun flavor to it.




I know quite a fair amont about the pre-d20 FR setting.  At least I know a little about the different places and such.  Not sure how much has been altered in the 3.x versions.

Links to sites where I could see the differences between the prior incarnations and the new one would be awesome if anyone knows of one.

I can come up with a decent character sketch (concept) sometime this weekend.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Any Open Spots?*

Any opean spots left for this PBP?  Willing to play almost any kind of PC...love the Realms.

Djordje


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 4, 2004)

I think the two sorceror idea could be cool, provided we have 
balance in the other classes.

I'm torn between the point buy and rolling - can we arrange our rolled
scores wherever we want? I know some DMs make the first score strength,
the second dex, and so on.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

If there are any open slots, please count me in!  If not, I want to be an alternate, please!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, here's my background so far.  Let me know if it fits ok/floats your boat, etc.  

 Mattin Sartore was born in the Sembian city of Saerloon, in the Year of the Morningstar. He was the son of a tailor, his father attempted to teach him the family business, but Mattin was at best halfhearted in his apprenticeship, always envisioning greater things for himself. As he grew up, he began spending more and more evenings crawling the taverns in the company of aristocratic young-bloods, who had time and old money to squander. Though not of their social class, he found he could make friends easily by relying on his wit. Eventually however, he saw that in order to keep pace with his new social circle he would need money, and to this end he undertook a number of “odd jobs” and shady deals with the local criminal element. His last such job, in which he acted as middleman in a large shipment of rare “medicines,” turned sour when the shipment failed to arrive, after he had spent his advance. Unable to repay his sizable debt, and with enforcers from one of Saerloon’s largest criminal syndicates breathing down his neck, he decided that the time was ripe to skip town. 


 Mattin caught a ride on an Amnish caravan heading west, through Dearlun, and on past the Thunder Peaks. The caravan stopped briefly in Wheloon, and Mattin, tired of rough nights on the road, decided that he had put enough space between himself and his debts, and took a room at a local inn. A short while later he was approached by a local merchant who had information on a suspicious disappearance. His cash reserves dwindling, he decided to take up the merchants offer, thinking that at the very least he might be good for an evening’s drinks.



 Mattin stands a hair over six feet tall, with black shoulder length hair and green eyes. He wears a neatly trimmed goatee and moustache under a somewhat aquiline nose. His clothing marks him to the casual observer as a young aristocrat, but on closer inspection the cut is a few months out of date, and in places wear has been repaired, albeit with an expert needle. 

 Havent worked out all the crunchies yet, but so far have:

 Mattin Sartore
 Human Male, 24, Born 17 Uktar, 1350 DR;
 Level 1 Rogue,

 AL: Chaotic Good

 Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 13 (edited to conform to rolled scores).


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 4, 2004)

_It would indeed be cool. >.>v Perhaps they should be from different regions as well _

Perhaps. Off the top of my head maybe one could be from Archendale and the other from Sembia, or Daggerdale and a Zhent.

_Can I arrange the stats as I like? Need to know, before I decide the class._

Mind you, I'll be rolling the stats, but yes, arrange the stats as you like.

_I know quite a fair amont about the pre-d20 FR setting. At least I know a little about the different places and such. Not sure how much has been altered in the 3.x versions.

I can come up with a decent character sketch (concept) sometime this weekend._

That should be enough knowledge to get some sort of a character going. Give us some ideas and we'll be sure to correct you if anything seems out of place for the current FR.

_Ok, here's my background so far. Let me know if it fits ok/floats your boat, etc._

Looks good so far. 

Well now. Let's see some character descriptions and backgrounds. The first eight people to give me some good ones will be in, everyone else will be alternates. So far The Other Librarian is in. Now, when giving me your character info, let me know if you're gonna use 28 PB or dice rolling. If it's 28 PB go ahead and arrange them already if you want. Otherwise I'll roll your stats.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 4, 2004)

Woot!

  Go ahead and roll my stats if you want.  I haven't done much of the crunch work yet, and I'd prefer the roll to the point buy.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Rgr that. Well then. So you can use either 28 point buy, or you can take your chance with dice rolling. That sounds like an alright deal to me.




Is it a 28 or a 25 point buy?  You mentioned a 25 point buy in the first post....


----------



## Ashy (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, I've got two character concepts - whichever one fits best with the group best is the one that I will go with...

*A'yira Spiritwind, Air Genasi Ranger of Shaundakul*.  Daughter of the Realms hero Varya Spiritwind, Windwalker of Shaundakul and an unknown air genasi pirate lord of the Sword Coast, A'yira has been groomed from birth to take her mother's place within the ranks of the faithful of the Lord of the Winds.  However, since her mother's sudden and mysterious disappearance, A'yira has been tasked to locate her mother and, if possible, bring her back.  It seems that many forces are at work against the young genasi lass, however, as time and time again, unexplicable roadblocks, dead-ends, or contradicting clues are tossed in her path.  In truth, A'yira has begun, in a small way, to not only doubt her self, but her usually unfailing faith in the church as well.  Despite all of this, her communion with the Windrider is still as strong as it ever was, a faith that is often all the young lass has to go on...

*Pottofer Placidpool - Water Genasi Cleric of Eldath*.  Pottofer, by appearances, is about the most unlikely type of adventurer that one is ever likely to see.  Short and terribly rotund, Pottofer is often seen huffing and puffing his way along any one of the winding roads of the realms, preaching the word of his introspective and peacable divine Father to all whom he meets.  Genteel and calm in all situations, Pottofer is an unexpected boon to adventuring parties, as he is at once a rock of solid foundation for all who lean upon him as well as a cool and level head in any and all kinds of situations.  Pottofer loves life and partakes of it generously and is quick to smile and laugh; above all he tries to see the good in all those he meets.


I will often post far more than once a day, if possible, would happily serve as party leader (should everyone agree) and would frankly, love to play either one of these characters  - or anything else that the party needs.  Also, I am open to the DM rolling my stats or performing the buy - whichever!


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 4, 2004)

Okay.  After doing some FR-based research, this is what I've come up with.  Please tell me if it contradicts any specific aspects of the Realms. >>;


Kyren Fogborn
Human Male
Chaotic Good Sor1
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 8, Wis 11, Int 14, Cha 17 (28-point buy)

Hailing from the slopes and valleys of Archendale, Kyren Fogborn was brought up in a reasonably prosperous family of cooks, merchants, and tradesmen.  Never especially concerned with the politics of the area, he lead a peaceful life - until the day when, at the age of sixteen and during an argument with his older brother, he shot him with a spontaneous Ray of Frost.

Although the brother wasn't badly hurt, the family agreed that, nevertheless, it would be a good idea for their son to get some training for this new ability.  Following rumors of a strange old man who lived behind a waterfall, they entrusted Kyren to an old three-sixteenths dragon.  Under this mentor's teutelage, he grew strong in the mystic arts, until the day came to trek out on his own.

Adventuring runs in his blood - his older brother is the well-known warrior Janus Fogborn, and it's rumored that his aunt was once Dalilah Sharpoint, warrior princess of the wastes.


Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, yay!


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 5, 2004)

_Go ahead and roll my stats if you want. I haven't done much of the crunch work yet, and I'd prefer the roll to the point buy._

OK, then here are your numbers: 16, 13, 13, 12, 10, 10. Arrange them as you like.

_Is it a 28 or a 25 point buy? You mentioned a 25 point buy in the first post.... _

28 PB, that is the latest ruling.

_Ok, I've got two character concepts - whichever one fits best with the group best is the one that I will go with..._

Now, I don't have the Player's Guide to Faerun on here with me, but in the FRCS it states that Genasi are +1 in level. I am not sure if I should allow this or not. If any of you smarter people can think of a way to fairly penalize the genasi down to a 0 level character until the party is level 2, then by all means, but as it stands: no genasi. I like both character concepts though.

_Okay. After doing some FR-based research, this is what I've come up with. Please tell me if it contradicts any specific aspects of the Realms. >>;_

Looks good. No problem at all.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 5, 2004)

The Players guide to Faerun offers the following option:
 For every +1 of ECL:
 -1 on skill and ability checks
 -1 on attack and saves
 -1 to spell dcs (or spell like ability saves)
 -1 to ac if a bonus is granted by race/natural armor etc.

 When the char gets enough xp to go to 2nd level, they "buy off" the penalties, effectively becoming a normal lvl1 character (with a +1 ECl)

 Course, up to you as gm.  You could just give us boring old humans an extra level.  




			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> Now, I don't have the Player's Guide to Faerun on here with me, but in the FRCS it states that Genasi are +1 in level. I am not sure if I should allow this or not. If any of you smarter people can think of a way to fairly penalize the genasi down to a 0 level character until the party is level 2, then by all means, but as it stands: no genasi. I like both character concepts though.


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 5, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> The Players guide to Faerun offers the following option:
> For every +1 of ECL:
> -1 on skill and ability checks
> -1 on attack and saves
> ...




Thanks you very much for the referance, Librarian.

Well Ashy, looks like we have a Genasi on the team.   now to decide which one.  :\


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, because of ECL and multiclass concepts we generally start at 2nd level in my group, since it is really no big difference to 1st (from the character building viewpoint), the extra HP help with the surviving and you can make a character that does not "suddenly become a wizard" at 2nd level. 

Anyways...

The character idea I had in mind, the Half-Drow Favored Soul of Eilistraee, would be hailing from the Silver Marches (Moonwood/Silverymoon area, where some drow followers of Eilistraee live in harmony with other surface races, see the Mouth of Song). She would be a child born out of the love between a human and a drow, have never been to the Underdark or even know much about that place (except from stories), trying to live in peace with the non-drow and show them by example, that not every of their kin is evil to the bone, seeing herself as the living proof for it, and generally living the way of the Dark Maiden, furthering song and dance, showing kindness and dealing swiftly with any evil.

As for stats, I think I'll go for PB, since any stat below 10 would kill me. 

One question about regional equipment. Would it be possible to upgrade a masterwork longsword to a masterwork bastard sword (the favored weapon of Eilistraee, and certainly the kind of weapon she will have learned to fight with)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

*Ory Willowfarthing - Stoutheart Halfling Fighter:*  Ory is an outback halfling, often wearing a broadbrimmed hat and looking much of the backwater farmer type.  He is a happy fellow, although never taking up his fathers trade of farming, although he's a sharp learner, he put a lot of his wit into perfecting the halfling habit of throwing stones.  Naive when it comes to city folk, he is straightforward and prefers a handshake to the wordiness of others.  He often carries with him a sling and halfling skiprocks which he finds so enjoyable to flip like coins. (rolled stats)

*Nazriel - Wood Elf Barbarian:*  Nazriel grew up near the elven courts, bringing with him a shock of superstitious nuances from the deeper, wilder woods.  He is close to nature, finding within him its strength in times of need.  A kind heart and bastion of patience, which most find surprising, he is accepting and warm to those he meets feeling that no matter what race, there is a place in nature for each.  Not the quickest mentally, he has a breadth of wilderness skill yet has little specialty relying more on his natural strengths than invested time.  He carries with him a wide-bladed hunting spear and a wooden shield, as well as a trusty longbow. (28 pnt buy)
Now two questions: For Ory I'd want to see if I could use a fighter variant from Dragon 310, called the targeteer.  They focus on ranged weapons, and instead of getting all martial weapons, they get all ranged martial weapons as well as three exotic ranged weapons.  Which I had hoped to pick up the halfling warsling and skiprock as racially inclined weapons.  This would also reflect his more inclined training towards those two racial weapons as well as having little formal martial proficiency otherwise.

Second question: Nazriel I'd like to use a spear but all the spears are substandard to the rest of the martial weapons.  I could use the trident but it wouldn't fit as well, would a martial use of the spear be possible to up it to 1d8 20/x3 and make it comparable to other one-handed martial weapons?

That is all for now, hope you find the two concepts interesting.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Thanks you very much for the referance, Librarian.
> 
> Well Ashy, looks like we have a Genasi on the team.   now to decide which one.  :\




COOL!  I take it that I will have to follow the quoted "penalties" above?  No prob if so, just making sure.  Any suggestions as to which one.  Personally, I leaning towards Pottofer, even though A'yira is the child of my all time favorite character.  

EDIT: Unless there is an issue with him otherwise, I think I will play Pottofer...


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Ununnilium said:
			
		

> Okay.  After doing some FR-based research, this is what I've come up with.  Please tell me if it contradicts any specific aspects of the Realms. >>;
> 
> 
> Kyren Fogborn
> ...




Tres cool character concept, Andrew!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *Ory Willowfarthing - Stoutheart Halfling Fighter:*  Ory is an outback halfling, often wearing a broadbrimmed hat and looking much of the backwater farmer type.  He is a happy fellow, although never taking up his fathers trade of farming, although he's a sharp learner, he put a lot of his wit into perfecting the halfling habit of throwing stones.  Naive when it comes to city folk, he is straightforward and prefers a handshake to the wordiness of others.  He often carries with him a sling and halfling skiprocks which he finds so enjoyable to flip like coins. (rolled stats)




I LOVE Ory, Ferrix!!!


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 5, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Tres cool character concept, Andrew!




Thankee much! ^_^v

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, next lesson: All the swears!


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Aren Bluebeard - human sorceror* - Aren grew up as the second son of 
a farmer in Featherdale. He was a disappointment to his father as he was
not very strong and somewhat of a klutz. 

Upon reaching puberty, Aren's facial hair started to grow in blue. This scared
his father, and since he didn't like Aren anyway, he kicked Aren out on his 
own. 

As Aren journeyed throughout the Dales, he took oddjobs to earn money
for food. On occasion he would have a period of enlightenment where he 
would suddenly know some new power. These strange new powers and his 
blue beard made him question his parentage. He talks to anyone with 
blue facial hair in hopes of learning more about himself.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

LOL!  These are some of the coolest character concepts EVAR!  They are like the "Everymen" of gaming!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

danke Ashy... I like the halfling guy too... hopefully the rolled stats come out well *crosses fingers*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

you're welcome!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 5, 2004)

Chauzu - Do you want us to post our finished characters here, or are you going to do a rogue's gallery?


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

*May I chip in?*

Hey.  Found this thread while browsing around tonight.  I know I haven’t posted before, but here are a couple characters that I’d like to toss into the mix and hope I can join in on this adventure.  

*Feral Dwarven Barbarian (Savage Species template)*
He’s a +1 ECL… and you probably shouldn’t let me do it, even with the minuses from the Faerun book (or heck, he could just be a Feral Dwarf, no class until second level)  OK… I’m not going to waste time with the write up since I doubt this guy can be allowed.  A Feral Dwarf says “Grrr grrr grrrrr! Grr?”

OK, my “real” first choice
*Aasimar Paladin*
20 years ago, a brave warrior defended a small shire from being overrun by an angry orc clan that had felt insulted by the humans living there.  The warrior rallied the people and led them to a great victory, single-handedly slaying half of the attack force.  But in the battle, he received a terrible wound from a weapon dipped in a nasty poison.  A young girl nursed the hero back to health and, as a gift to her, the hero, who turned out to be a celestial being, granted her a child before leaving to some unknown destination.

The young girl, though proud to bear the child of a great hero, was ashamed to have no husband and, because she now was with child, would not be able to find a husband very easily.  Though all would know it was the great Hero’s child, she could not face the accusations and so left the shire before she began to show, traveling far until she was ready to give birth.  She found a church where she birthed the child and gave the boy up as an offering to the church.  The high priest of the church took pity on the poor young woman and accepted her gift, for a celestial born child (for which he obviously was) was a rare and powerful offering.  The High Priest named the boy Rhoen Silvermane, for his flowing silver hair.  

The young girl left after weaning the boy and the priests never saw her again.  Some believe she was struck down by the gods on her trip home for rejecting the gift bestowed to her.

Rhoen grew strong and tall.  All the priests loved him and he served the church with zeal all his life as he studied the ways of the priests.  When he was but a teenaged boy, a group of ruffians harassed the town the Church served.  When the Magistrate was stabbed in the back by one of the ruffians while trying to break up a fight one of them had started with a local proprietor, the priests prayed to their gods and went to confront the evil men wielding their powers of faith.  The boy, left behind for his protection, disobeyed for the first time and followed the priests.  He later said that he was “told” to go, but by whom he could not say.  

When the ruffians fell upon the priests, Rhoen rose up and smote them down with their own weapons.  The folks of the town still speak of the glowing aura the engulfed the boy, the lightning like strikes he made, and the thunderous power with which he struck down the ruffian leader.  

Realizing the boy was destined to be a hero, the priests hired a swordsman to train him the ways of the sword, all the while continuing his studies of the church. He grew stronger and wiser and became a talented swordsman.

But one night, not so long ago, the High Priest had a vision of Rhoen in a far off land and knew that the boy, now a man, had a destiny that he must fulfill.  Supplying him as best they could, the boy headed out to meet his destiny.  

Because he is Aasimar, he will have the negative modifiers listed above.

*Ghostwise Halfling Druid*
In case there are too many ECL shifts going around, this guy can be who I play.  

Ogden Pathfinder learned the ways of his father, the tribe shaman who advised the chief and lead the people spiritually.  Ogden’s tribe wandered the harsh northern lands for ages when they finally came upon Chondalwood, where they settled, at least as much as the nomadic tribe could settle.  

When Ogden came of age, he was unable to find his “totem” and was sent on a “spirit quest” in which he had to leave the tribe until such time that the Great Spirit bestowed her blessing upon him and granted him his totem so that he could take over for his father as Shaman.

With a great heaviness in his heart, Ogden set out on his journey wondering what deeds he would have to perform to prove his worth.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Groovy yet again!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

Any comments Chauzu?

I had thoughts for my strongheart halfling of maybe using the old apprentice level rules to better reflect some of his upbringing.  Going Apprentice Ranger/Fighter (targeteer Dragon#310).  He'd then become a ranger 1/fighter 1 when he gains a level.  That okay with you?

So many ECL +1 characters running around, givin' me a headache of little +1's.  Oh yeah, Feral template scary powerful.


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2004)

Are Humans out of the question? LOL

Here is a basic character sketch I was thinking about:

*Rett Raynald*
A true scoundrel and swashbuckler at heart, Raynald enjoys three things in life: wine, women, and song.  Whenever possible, Rett pursues one of those three great loves.  Raynald hails from Waterdeep, and has lived in the great city most of his life.  

While he was raised to the age of 14 in a rural farming community (a fact he conceals from all but his closest friends), Raynald knew he was destined for a more exciting life and moved to Waterdeep as soon as he could manage it.    Rett arrived in Waterdeep knowing no one, with three copper pieces in his pocket.  The yound Raynald excelled in pickpocketing and busking for coin in the wealthy districts, and eventually found his way into the local thieves' guild.  Along the way, the boy also learned street-fighting, and even picked up a few more refined combat skills.

Rett is now well known on the tavern circuit as a roguish personality and sometimes thief, but mostly a good-hearted guy with an ounce of skill and a ton of determination and panache.

*Game Bits*
He would be a Human Rogue.  I know that the FRCS has some special regional feats and equipment, so if someone could let me know of any of those sort of things from Waterdeep that might apply to a Rogue, that would be cool.  Otherwise, I would take stuff from the standard books.  I am fine with the DM rolling ability scores for me.

DM, how do you want us to submit finished characters?


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 5, 2004)

_One question about regional equipment. Would it be possible to upgrade a masterwork longsword to a masterwork bastard sword (the favored weapon of Eilistraee, and certainly the kind of weapon she will have learned to fight with)?_

Looks good, Thanee. I don't think it'll be a problem with the mw bastard sword. Go ahead and use it. 

_Ory Willowfarthing - Stoutheart Halfling Fighter: Ory is an outback halfling, often wearing a broadbrimmed hat and looking much of the backwater farmer type. He is a happy fellow, although never taking up his fathers trade of farming, although he's a sharp learner, he put a lot of his wit into perfecting the halfling habit of throwing stones. Naive when it comes to city folk, he is straightforward and prefers a handshake to the wordiness of others. He often carries with him a sling and halfling skiprocks which he finds so enjoyable to flip like coins. (rolled stats)_

I like Ory as well, Ferrix. Will you use him? Here is what I rolled for stats: 17, 14, 13, 13, 11, 9.

_COOL! I take it that I will have to follow the quoted "penalties" above? No prob if so, just making sure. Any suggestions as to which one. Personally, I leaning towards Pottofer, even though A'yira is the child of my all time favorite character. 

EDIT: Unless there is an issue with him otherwise, I think I will play Pottofer..._

Potofer it is.   

_Aren Bluebeard - human sorceror - Aren grew up as the second son of 
a farmer in Featherdale. He was a disappointment to his father as he was
not very strong and somewhat of a klutz. 

Upon reaching puberty, Aren's facial hair started to grow in blue. This scared
his father, and since he didn't like Aren anyway, he kicked Aren out on his 
own. 

As Aren journeyed throughout the Dales, he took oddjobs to earn money
for food. On occasion he would have a period of enlightenment where he 
would suddenly know some new power. These strange new powers and his 
blue beard made him question his parentage. He talks to anyone with 
blue facial hair in hopes of learning more about himself._

I like this character as well, Lefferts. Good for a back-story.

_Chauzu - Do you want us to post our finished characters here, or are you going to do a rogue's gallery?_

I'm going to do a rogues gallery soon.

_Ghostwise Halfling Druid
In case there are too many ECL shifts going around, this guy can be who I play. 

Ogden Pathfinder learned the ways of his father, the tribe shaman who advised the chief and lead the people spiritually. Ogden’s tribe wandered the harsh northern lands for ages when they finally came upon Chondalwood, where they settled, at least as much as the nomadic tribe could settle. 

When Ogden came of age, he was unable to find his “totem” and was sent on a “spirit quest” in which he had to leave the tribe until such time that the Great Spirit bestowed her blessing upon him and granted him his totem so that he could take over for his father as Shaman.

With a great heaviness in his heart, Ogden set out on his journey wondering what deeds he would have to perform to prove his worth._

Ogden it is.   

_Are Humans out of the question? LOL

Here is a basic character sketch I was thinking about_:_

Ha, humans certainly aren't. However, we already have a rogue character. Perhaps you can think of another class for a human?

These character concepts are good so far folks. I like them a lot.

So far we've got:
The Other Librarian - Human Rogue
Ununnilium - Human Sorcerer
Thanee - Half-Drow Favored Soul
Ferrix - Stoutheart Halfling Fighter
Ashy - Water Genasi Cleric
Lefferts - Human Sorcerer
Vendetta - Ghostwise Halfling Druid

One more player is needed. What I am looking for is one more warrior-type character, possibly a Barbarian or Ranger.


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Any comments Chauzu?
> 
> I had thoughts for my strongheart halfling of maybe using the old apprentice level rules to better reflect some of his upbringing.  Going Apprentice Ranger/Fighter (targeteer Dragon#310).  He'd then become a ranger 1/fighter 1 when he gains a level.  That okay with you?




I'll get back to you on that. I'll have to look up those apprentice rules since I haven't used them yet.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 5, 2004)

*Solonir Kel'Alar*
A rash and proud young elf, who never backs out from a challenge, Solonir is the epitome of over-confidence. He grew up in the elven community of Semberholme, near the great lake Sember. Even as a young elf he always wanted to go to war against the drow and other monsters, who lurk in the forests of Cormanthyr. 

Unfortunately such young and foolhardy man wasn't allowed in the elven military. Solonir was disappointed and shocked and decided to leave the elven lands, where his skills were not appreciated. He traveled to the neighboring Kingdom of Cormyr and became a mercenary. He served as a guardian to some wealthy merchant, until he heard about the troubles in Wheloon and decided to investigate.

He hopes to return home someday, when he has learned more and became more powerful. Solonir hopes to master both sword and spell, turning warfare and magic into an artform, like only the elves can. There's no doubt in his mind, that he couldn't succeed and be accepted in the Bladesingers, who serve as the honored guardians of his home forest.
-------

So an elven fighter/wizard coming up. Maybe a ranger/wizard even, if that's what the party needs. The DM can roll my stats.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

You pick two classes, one as your primary.

You get the primaries skill points and hit die.

A good save gets reduced to +1, poor saves are left at +0.  You get part of the first level abilities.

Apprentice Fighter gets BAB +0, Fort +1, Refl/Will +0, bonus feat
Apprentice Ranger gets BAB +0, Fort +1, Refl +1 (changed to reflect the good reflex save in the 3.5 ranger), Will +0, Favored Enemy

Then when I'd level up, I'd get the full benefits of both classes.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I get here too late, but I'd love to be signed on as an alt puh-lease?

I noticed that the party is sadly lacking in the hacking and bashing area (Haven't seen a group with so many divine casters in a L-O-N-G time!  ) so I have a Shield dwarf fighter in mind.

*McGrathery the Stout* Shield Dwarf Fighter lvl.1

McGrathery was a young dwarf with a wanderlust that his peers and friends could not fathom nor understand. He was also a great fan of the culinary arts. Well, at least of "enjoying" the dishes that could be created. A fair cook himself, he soon both mastered and tired of his clan's kitchen recipe's and decided with a vigor only his youth and grumbling stomach could fuel, he left his family halls to search out new and tastier dishes to fall upon and kitchen secrets to learn. 

(O, he also hates orcs and kills them on sight.)

The end.


----------



## Furtive Noise (Sep 5, 2004)

Ack, a new game starting up and I'm too late.  Well, if you need an alternate I'm available; I've never played-by-post before but would like to give it a try.  I was thinking of making a human fighter heading towards Purple Dragon knight, seeing how the game starts in Cormyr, kind of a young soldier type.  So if you do end up needing a replacement or spare person, let me know.


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 5, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> *Aasimar Paladin*




*Nice* character concept.  Amazing level of detail. >.>v

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, kewlies.


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> _Are Humans out of the question? LOL
> 
> Here is a basic character sketch I was thinking about_:_
> 
> Ha, humans certainly aren't. However, we already have a rogue character. Perhaps you can think of another class for a human?




Well, this guy pretty much would have to be a rogue.  I'll just come up with another character concept.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 5, 2004)

C - Shall I post the character sheet up here, or wait for a rogues gallery?


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 5, 2004)

_You pick two classes, one as your primary.

You get the primaries skill points and hit die.

A good save gets reduced to +1, poor saves are left at +0. You get part of the first level abilities.

Apprentice Fighter gets BAB +0, Fort +1, Refl/Will +0, bonus feat
Apprentice Ranger gets BAB +0, Fort +1, Refl +1 (changed to reflect the good reflex save in the 3.5 ranger), Will +0, Favored Enemy

Then when I'd level up, I'd get the full benefits of both classes._

Good to go. Thanks for the reference. Apprentice character it is.

_I noticed that the party is sadly lacking in the hacking and bashing area (Haven't seen a group with so many divine casters in a L-O-N-G time!  ) so I have a Shield dwarf fighter in mind._

And Mr. McGrathery fills in the last slot. Heh, it just felt so empty without a dwarf in the party now that I realize it, lol. 

Well folks, we've got our eight players now:
The Other Librarian - Human Rogue
Ununnilium - Human Sorcerer
Thanee - Half-Drow Favored Soul
Ferrix - Stoutheart Halfling Apprentice Fighter/Ranger
Ashy - Water Genasi Cleric
Lefferts - Human Sorcerer
Vendetta - Ghostwise Halfling Druid
deadestdai - Shield Dwarf Fighter

Everyone else may be alternates if you want to, but let it be known: judging from the high amount of people interested, I MIGHT have another game started as well (though of course a smaller party) that is somewhat related to this game. I'll keep you alternates notified on the subject.


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 5, 2004)

I posted a Rogues Gallery thread. Those eight of you that I have selected, go ahead and post your characters.

Click here!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Posted character

All these divine casters and me thinks we'll be enjoying the healing


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 6, 2004)

Also posted. >.>v Hope nobody minds the relatively combat-light spell list.

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, or the tentacles!


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 6, 2004)

I think I will go with the gamble of having my ability scores rolled.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 6, 2004)

Ununnilium said:
			
		

> *Nice* character concept.  Amazing level of detail. >.>v
> 
> Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, kewlies.




I *think* this wasn't sarcasm   Aasimar Paladins are just common for Aasimar but I did really get into his character.  Even with the negatives, I can understand why Chauzu chose my halfling Druid instead.  He'll be fun.  As Deadestdai said (who's an RL friend and I'm thrilled got in (I had pointed this thread out to him this morning when he came over)) that I play halflings well.  I love the little buggers... he hates 'em though...   To me there is just something inherently funny about them.  Looks like our culinary dwarf will have a little gluttonous sidekick 

anyway... with a Favored Soul and a cleric as well as two sorcerers... I have no idea which way I'll be going with his spells for this group. 

Well, he'll just have to put his "pointy stick" to good use


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> And Mr. McGrathery fills in the last slot. Heh, it just felt so empty without a dwarf in the party now that I realize it, lol.
> 
> Well folks, we've got our eight players now:
> The Other Librarian - Human Rogue
> ...




So I guess I missed out because I made a Rogue?  Hmm.  Oh well.  Good luck with the game.


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 6, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I *think* this wasn't sarcasm




Heh.  No, not sarcasm.  Sure, the basic idea wasn't super-original, but the details were supaa-tight.



> anyway... with a Favored Soul and a cleric as well as two sorcerers... I have no idea which way I'll be going with his spells for this group.




Yeah... I figured, with so many spellcasters, I could go for more "utility" stuff as opposed to the standard build.  Hopefully we won't have to split up too often. >.>

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, probably worried too much about it, but...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 6, 2004)

I might have missed it, but how much starting money do we get?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I noticed that the party is sadly lacking in the hacking and bashing area (Haven't seen a group with so many divine casters in a L-O-N-G time!  )...



 Heh. Don't forget, that it is a party of eight, so at least two would be pretty average, and at least the Favored Soul is pretty much a "fighter", anyways. Even gets Weapon Specialization, well ok, at 12th level, but it's the thought that counts. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Zerth (Sep 6, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Everyone else may be alternates if you want to, but let it be known: judging from the high amount of people interested, I MIGHT have another game started as well (though of course a smaller party) that is somewhat related to this game. I'll keep you alternates notified on the subject.



Ok, I'll be around. Either as an alternate for this one or a player for another game.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 6, 2004)

Whan you say related... do you mean running through the same campaign at the same time, as in we would meet interact?  That might be fun.



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> judging from the high amount of people interested, I MIGHT have another game started as well (though of course a smaller party) that is somewhat related to this game. I'll keep you alternates notified on the subject.


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 6, 2004)

_All these divine casters and me thinks we'll be enjoying the healing _

 

_I think I will go with the gamble of having my ability scores rolled._

15, 15, 14, 13, 11, 11, 7

_I might have missed it, but how much starting money do we get?_

The full amount of what is given in the core books that is apropriate for the class.

_Whan you say related... do you mean running through the same campaign at the same time, as in we would meet interact? That might be fun._

Haven't ironed out the specifics yet, I guess we'll see. However, if I do decide to start up another game it won't be until I go to my next command next month. Then I will see if I have enough time for a second game.

Now, I am looking forward to starting up this game here within a few days.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, I'll see that I can finish the character within the next couple days then.

As for stats, I'll just test my luck, so please just roll them for me, too.
PB stats are so boring (14 14 14 14 10 10). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 6, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> _I think I will go with the gamble of having my ability scores rolled._
> 
> 15, 15, 14, 13, 11, 11, 7




Hmm. There's 7 scores there. I guess that means I get to drop the 7?


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 7, 2004)

_As for stats, I'll just test my luck, so please just roll them for me, too.
PB stats are so boring (14 14 14 14 10 10). _

16, 14, 13, 11, 11, 8

_Hmm. There's 7 scores there. I guess that means I get to drop the 7? _

Ha.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you. 

Hey, maybe you should also tell him which of the seven rolls was the last (in case you remember that). Could help in deciding, which six to use. 


Got one more question (request? ) for you... would it be possible to switch one class skill (i.e. knowledge (arcana), no idea why FS get that, anyways) to Perform? That would help a lot (just for the background)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, I know one thing:

*This party's gonna ROCK!* 

I do have a question, Chauzu:  If I work it into my background, might I be able to score a Heavy Aspergillum (Races of Fearun, pg. 154) in addition to my starting gold?  I really want Pottofer to carry one as his single and signature weapon (seems like it would make a good fit, both in class and race) but if I were to buy one, it would eat up the majority of my starting gold!  

Also, a question to the group:  Do we want to consider a party leader?  With eight characters in a pbp, I really think that it would be a good idea to keep the pace of the game moving....  Just a suggestion!  I think that Ferrix, Vendetta, and Deadestdai can attest that it seems to help!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 7, 2004)

Do me a favour Cha'.... How much gold should McGrathery start with? Only, the amount I work out seems like he'll be a total kitten or something.....


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2004)

I think he said maximum starting money, that would be 240 gold + regional equipment (usually a masterwork weapon or something of equal value) for a fighter.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think he said maximum starting money, that would be 240 gold + regional equipment (usually a masterwork weapon or something of equal value) for a fighter.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Isn't there some restriction for regional equipment based on class?

Chauzu - should we all pick one of our options for regional equipment? It
would probably help me out.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 7, 2004)

part of triple post


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 7, 2004)

three times a charm


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2004)

No, there are no class restrictions. You simply have some options for your chosen region and pick one of those.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 7, 2004)

I took the regional equipment (MW rapier) and used the average starting gold for the rogue.  If were using max gold, I'll go back and change some stuff.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey, I just got a new job and won't have internet access until Saturday, so I'm going to have to let this game go.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, Isida - I was looking forward to rp'ing with ya...


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 7, 2004)

_Hey, maybe you should also tell him which of the seven rolls was the last (in case you remember that). Could help in deciding, which six to use. _

lmao, yeah I guess edit didn't work that time haha. Well, guess which number I'm taking away... (the 15)    

_Got one more question (request? ) for you... would it be possible to switch one class skill (i.e. knowledge (arcana), no idea why FS get that, anyways) to Perform? That would help a lot (just for the background)!_

Sure, why not.   

_I do have a question, Chauzu: If I work it into my background, might I be able to score a Heavy Aspergillum (Races of Fearun, pg. 154) in addition to my starting gold? I really want Pottofer to carry one as his single and signature weapon (seems like it would make a good fit, both in class and race) but if I were to buy one, it would eat up the majority of my starting gold!_

How about I give you an offer you can't ignore? Low-cost half-price deal! Hurry and get it before its all sold out!   

_the amount I work out seems like he'll be a total kitten or something....._

As Thanee relayed, full amount of a 1st level fighter's starting $ & regional equipment. Yes, such is the life of a 1st level kitty.   

_Chauzu - should we all pick one of our options for regional equipment? It
would probably help me out._

By all means, if you want to have some regional equipment go on ahead, but you don't have to of course.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2004)

Sweet, thank you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 7, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> _Hey, maybe you should also tell him which of the seven rolls was the last (in case you remember that). Could help in deciding, which six to use. _
> 
> lmao, yeah I guess edit didn't work that time haha. Well, guess which number I'm taking away... (the 15)




I actually threw away one of the 11's. I thought a 7 in strength would
go better with the background I came up with.


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 7, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I actually threw away one of the 11's. I thought a 7 in strength would
> go better with the background I came up with.




 You're lucky I don't remember which one is doubled, so because of my lovely mistake, you get the benefit of the doubt.

As soon as we can get our characters settled and put into the rogue's gallery we kick things off.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> How about I give you an offer you can't ignore? Low-cost half-price deal! Hurry and get it before its all sold out!




Done!  THANKS!  Oh, and can you roll my stats please?  


*ALL:* Your thoughts on appointing a party leader???


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> *ALL:* Your thoughts on appointing a party leader???



 I thought I replied to you re this last night, but I guess the net ate my post!:\

 Sounds like a fine idea, but maybe we should wait till everyone's posted in the gallery.  Or better yet, maybe we should let a leader emerge from our initial interaction?


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 8, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Or better yet, maybe we should let a leader emerge from our initial interaction?




Sounds like a fine idea to me. `.`v

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, keep on tranglin'!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, depends a lot on how we start out. Will we already know each other or just meet initially?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 8, 2004)

I read the Campaign setting and still can't fathom which of the regional equipment you are supposed to get? It gives a, b, c options - I take it you are to choose one of these?

Also, regional feats are taken just like normal feats? Or in addition to normal feats?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Dai, I don't have the FRCS, so I may need a bit of help in that area as well - if nothing else, I'll just buy my equipment outright.  

On the subject of the leader - that sounds good to me as well.  I don't really care HOW we come to a decision, as long as we DO, if possible.  I think that it will really help things as we move along, as well as give us all a focus.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 8, 2004)

Equipment: Yes, you choose one of the options.  
 Feats:  You can choose 1 and only one as a starting feat (NOT in addition to).  They can only be taken at first level.  The Player's Guide updated them to conform better to 3.5 rules; I can give you the updated info if you want it.



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> I read the Campaign setting and still can't fathom which of the regional equipment you are supposed to get? It gives a, b, c options - I take it you are to choose one of these?
> 
> Also, regional feats are taken just like normal feats? Or in addition to normal feats?


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 8, 2004)

Nah it's cool - I'd rather take standard feats if I have to choose between them.  Thanks for helpin' out though!

Char posted in RG - just needs a write up on his appearance and background - will get to that asap.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Can someone with the FRCS please post the racial abilities of the water genasi?  Thanks!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 8, 2004)

Water Genasi

+2CON -2 CHA
Med size
Speed 30', swim 30'
Darkvision 60'
Can create water as per spell cast by 5th level Druid 1/day
+1 to saves vs water spells and spell-like effects (go's up by +1 every 5 levels)
Can breath water
Water Genasi clerics must choose god who grants water domain and select water as one of your domains
Type is Outsider
Languages are Common and Regional (As per your choice)
Favoured class is fighter
And are +1 level adjustment
They are also kinda slimy.

Ta-da!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yes, depends a lot on how we start out. Will we already know each other or just meet initially?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Funny you should ask, Thanee!  After reading your background, I was thinking - wow - Pottofer and Gwen would get along great!  So, what do ya say - should we entertwine our characters?


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2004)

gah
Things have gone sort of loco the last couple of days here for me but I'll get this character up sometime today I believe.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Funny you should ask, Thanee!  After reading your background, I was thinking - wow - Pottofer and Gwen would get along great!  So, what do ya say - should we entertwine our characters?




Sure, why not. They could have met at some point once Gwen (I actually thought, that she should be called like that ) has started her journey, so they might know each other for a few weeks or months now, but probably not much longer, as she hasn't been around that long yet and has lived fairly secluded before.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sure, why not. They could have met at some point once Gwen (I actually thought, that she should be called like that ) has started her journey, so they might know each other for a few weeks or months now, but probably not much longer, as she hasn't been around that long yet and has lived fairly secluded before.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




This is, of course, if it is ok with the DM...  

Cool - where should they meet, then?  I figure that they might have been together for a month or so now: Gwen could benefit from having the more travelled Pottofer at her side, and Pottofer just likes being in the company of others...


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 8, 2004)

_Done! THANKS! Oh, and can you roll my stats please?_

No problemo, pleasure doing business with you.  14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9

_Yes, depends a lot on how we start out. Will we already know each other or just meet initially?_

No, the group will not know each other at first, though Gwen and Potto could be an exception. I like the idea, work it out with your background. Let's say they met each other a few weeks ago.

_Things have gone sort of loco the last couple of days here for me but I'll get this character up sometime today I believe._

Cool, cool. Go ahead and take your time if you need it. I just want to get things started sometime this week. No rush though.

Holy cow is it just me, or is this site slow as heck today?


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 8, 2004)

_Done! THANKS! Oh, and can you roll my stats please?_

No problemo, pleasure doing business with you.  14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9

_Yes, depends a lot on how we start out. Will we already know each other or just meet initially?_

No, the group will not know each other at first, though Gwen and Potto could be an exception. I like the idea, work it out with your background. Let's say they met each other a few weeks ago.

_Things have gone sort of loco the last couple of days here for me but I'll get this character up sometime today I believe._

Cool, cool. Go ahead and take your time if you need it. I just want to get things started sometime this week. No rush though.

Holy cow is it just me, or is this site slow as heck today?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the stats and the go ahead with the entertwining of backgrounds!

Ya - tres slow.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I suppose Gwen would be travelling to the Swordcoast and then to the Dalelands coming from the North. So somewhere around these regions would work out well, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm looking now, but does anybody know of a good map of the Realms on the web?

EDIT: Nevermind, I think I found it...  

http://myth-drannor.net/DlabraddathNet/z-Dlabraddath/Maproom.htm


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose Gwen would be travelling to the Swordcoast and then to the Dalelands coming from the North. So somewhere around these regions would work out well, I guess.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I guess where we meet really depends on where we start, since we'll have to get from our meeting point to the starting point of the campaign in roughly two weeks.    I say we just work on the meeting (sans place) and backfill from there.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 9, 2004)

We are starting in Wheloon, basically between the King's Forest and Vast Swamp in SE Cormyr, at least according to the backstory.

Round Here



			
				Ashy said:
			
		

> I guess where we meet really depends on where we start, since we'll have to get from our meeting point to the starting point of the campaign in roughly two weeks.   I say we just work on the meeting (sans place) and backfill from there.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 9, 2004)

OK... I posted my character in the Rogues gallery 

I'm good to go.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> We are starting in Wheloon, basically between the King's Forest and Vast Swamp in SE Cormyr, at least according to the backstory.




Ah, right... totally forgot, that there was something in the first post. 

So, then Dalelands sounds fine, I think. For Gwen it would be the right direction even. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay - Thanee, you pick the spot and we'll go from there.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you sir!  May I have another?

http://members.chello.nl/t.posthuma0/downloads/frmap.jpg


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2004)

Ah, wait, I mixed that up... on her way to the Dalelands Gwen will come to Cormyr, so she must have met Pottofer before those. 

 Western Heartlands would that be, I think. Must look at my map at home to be sure. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 9, 2004)

Howdy folks.

Great, now that we have our characters' stats almost done, we could possibly start tomorrow (Friday) or next week on Monday. I'm planning on going up to New York with my buddy this weekend so I doubt I'll be around a computer. So here are a few options:

1. Start Friday with the opening of the game, pause for the weekend, then continue on Monday.
2. Start Friday with the opening of the game, have your characters interact with each other over the weekend without me (though you wouldn't be able to do much else).
3. Wait until Monday, and just let you guys work on your backgrounds more over the weekend.

I'm leaning towards option 3, BUT I am leaving it up to you guys until I say otherwise. Heck you never know I might find a computer somewhere while I'm there, but I would rather enjoy my time off partying if you know what I mean.  

_Western Heartlands would that be, I think. Must look at my map at home to be sure._

Indeed it is.


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 9, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Can I have a Masterwork sling since druids can’t use bows?




Sure ya can.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ah, wait, I mixed that up... on her way to the Dalelands Gwen will come to Cormyr, so she must have met Pottofer before those.
> 
> Western Heartlands would that be, I think. Must look at my map at home to be sure.
> 
> ...




Shall we meet in Cormyr, then?  Almost done with my char!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> 1. Start Friday with the opening of the game, pause for the weekend, then continue on Monday.
> 2. Start Friday with the opening of the game, have your characters interact with each other over the weekend without me (though you wouldn't be able to do much else).
> 3. Wait until Monday, and just let you guys work on your backgrounds more over the weekend.




I am about to post my finished character, so I'm game for anything.  Please bear in mind, however, that the vast majority of next week I'll be on travel, with sporadic net access (but hopefully at night)...


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 9, 2004)

I like option 2.  If you can give us enough to get started, we can at least see how the characters play off each other.  And maybe we can alleviate Ashy's fear of not finding a party leader.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Good point!!!


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 9, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I like option 2.  If you can give us enough to get started, we can at least see how the characters play off each other.  And maybe we can alleviate Ashy's fear of not finding a party leader.




Good point. And if Ashy is gone for much of next week, and is unable to play for whatever reason, then if I need to run that character I'll base my actions off how he is over the weekend. What say others?

----------

Alternates:
As far as that second game I was giving mind to, it sounds like it'll be a no-go. A lot of my time will be used up in the hanger once I get to Miramar next month, so I'll only have the time to focus on this game. Sorry to give your hopes up. :\


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

I like option 2 the best.  I love to RP and my favorite games are the ones where the characters are RPing their rumps off, even if nothing happens.  I've got one adventure where we have only met with a guy who sent us on a mission... after that, we went to a pub for the night... that's it... we have like 8 pages of RPs... I'm loving it 

The best was a "Harry Potter" game that a guy was starting... He wanted to wait a couple weeks to actually do the game.  The game was going to start when the kids got off the train at hogwarts... so we, in our eagerness, decided to RP our trip on the train... no GM, just RPing.  We had five pages of RPing this train ride when the game was supposed to start but the GM never came back to the thread.  I've seen him online though... grrr grrr grrr

So, I'd enjoy our characters meeting up and RPing a bit before getting into the adventure.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, 2) clearly looks like the best option.

@Ashy: Sure, Cormyr would be fine as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

Whatever the majority decides I'm up for that.  Will put finished character up tomorrow.

-Off for the night-


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Got slammed at work, so I was unable to post the finished character.  Will get it up tonight...

Sounds good about Cormyr, Thanee.  I'm all for option #2.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 10, 2004)

Option #2! Cos #2's are far more substantial than #1's!


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure this is the appropriate place for your bathroom humour.  



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Option #2! Cos #2's are far more substantial than #1's!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

ROTFL!!!!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

BTW, Pottofer is all done and posted.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 10, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is the appropriate place for your bathroom humour.



O my. 

Then I'll delete it promptly. I did not mean to offend.  :\


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 10, 2004)

No offense mate, just a bit of fun!

 Didn't think You'd take me seriously!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 10, 2004)

Then I have put it back in!

Down with censorship!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Sounds good about Cormyr, Thanee.



 Then I'll expand my background by something like, that Gwen on her way to the Dalelands has met Pottofer in Cormyr, a like mind, who like her is also of mixed blood, and the two decided to travel together for a while...

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Groovay.


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 10, 2004)

I return!  Sorry if I've slowed anything by my absence. >.>

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, I agree!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

More of Ory up in the RG, will have background up soon enough, really busy with work


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

is there an RP thread up for this yet?  I don't believe so, but by god I'd hate to be missing out if it did go up and my stupid self missed it somehow.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2004)

Havn't seen it, so I suppose it'll be up on monday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

Let's hope!


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 13, 2004)

So, then!

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, let's dancing!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2004)

Hasn't seen it yet...


----------



## Chauzu (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry about that folks. The computers were acting too slow friday night so I got pee'd off and went off to New York without a reply.   

Today is a busy busy day but I'll try to get back to y'all tonight and get this show on the road.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2004)

sweet.  One hungry halfling on the way


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

And a hungrier dwarf too!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 14, 2004)

...so, then? >>

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, did I just miss the IC thread?


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 16, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 17, 2004)

hmmm... maybe another character to put in the Morgue... died at birth 

I hope not... anyone anyone... know anything?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, I guess (hope?) our DM is a bit busier than first assumed currently. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 17, 2004)

I was hoping he was just waiting for Ashy to return.  Maybe I'm just cursed; none of the games I sign up for ever seem to get off the ground.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!  I'm back!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 18, 2004)

And not too soon!

Ummm....

Wonder if our intrepid GM will be back any time soon too?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

We can only hope!!!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 19, 2004)

Ashy's back!

Lets get this thing rollin'!


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 19, 2004)

hopes it didn't die


----------



## Ununnilium (Sep 20, 2004)

Yarrrrr!  We be dead in the water!  Up the anchor!  Avast the sails!  And... stuff.

Seriously, WTF. >>

Andrew "NO .SIG MAN" "Juan" Perron, consarnit!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 20, 2004)

Chauzu - where are you!?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 20, 2004)

Patience.
 Serenity.

 I have every faith that all will be revealed in due course...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey, it's monday... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## The Other Librarian (Sep 22, 2004)

hoom.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

hopeful grin.


----------



## Lefferts (Sep 23, 2004)

He hasn't even been on since the 13th. Hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 23, 2004)

It appears that I'll be bidding ado to my telepathic halfer


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting... 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------

